# 1st Drum on CCP 12'8"



## mkm (Aug 19, 2014)

32" using Tommy's drum rig. Rod performs great. Thanks Tommy, 

Mike


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

mkm said:


> 32" using Tommy's drum rig. Rod performs great. Thanks Tommy,
> 
> Mike


Really nice fish, way to go!!

Is it me eyes or is that reel al little low on line


----------



## mkm (Aug 19, 2014)

Your eyes are correct. Had a little mishap today. Its full now.


----------

